# Omnistep Malfunction



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

My friends omnistep has ceased to operate. Does anyone know of a garage on the Algarve can can repair theses please.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> My friends omnistep has ceased to operate. Does anyone know of a garage on the Algarve can can repair theses please.
> 
> ...


Hi DJM, have a look at my build pics, photo 43 is the internals of a sliding step, there are four wires and little else, apart from the motor and some arms to move the step.

The motor is pretty bomb proof, so unlikely to be at fault, check the wiring and the fuse, then the switch, it's most likely to be a lose wire at the switch, or a fuse.

The same applies if yours is the two step swing out model, it's the mechanics which are different.

It would help if you gave more details, such as does it whirr when you try to use it then jam up or is it just dead, did it slowly stop working or was it sudden.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

What motorhome is it?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

This happened to me this week and it just Whirred when used. The fault was inside the switch in there on mine are two prongs that actuate the up and down via two tumble pieces with points on the . I gave them a clean with WD40 plus the prongs and all worked ok. Mind you getting the back of the switch to the front part was fiddly as it is only a push fit to the front case.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Not sure what make, when my friend appears will ask and post

cheers

DJM


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

If it a 2010 ish Swift product, it could be a fault with the Sargent fuse box. I had to have mine replaced.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

DJM

We are heading for the Algarve, leaving UK January 15th. Happy to bring down any spares/parts if required.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

If you can't fix it yourself try these.

If you are anywhere near Loule try CamperServ off the N125 - English bloke. We have never used him but others have recommended him.

GPS N37 06.200 W8 04.250 - phone +351 916 581 141

Or if you are near Portimao, there's a mobile bloke SOS Caravaning Assistance - he's always around the aire down by the marina. I don't know if he's any good.

phone 917 224 110


Christine


----------

